# Should I lease with Uber?



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi y'all I just created this account because I want some advice. I applied to work for Uber yesterday, as I heard they have a leasing program for those who don't have a car of their own and I figured, "hey, this can work for me!"

Now a little information; I been unemployed since December and trying to find work again. I just got out of a break up and am planning to start a new leaf and move to Minneapolis (I moved to Texas for this relationship, why stay if I never wanted to come here on other terms anyway and its over) this summer and finish my education up there. 

Now I do have the problem of not having a car and needing to save up enough money to move to Minnesota (at least 1,000 dollars, nothing too crazy but enough money to find a place) and I've been thinking that working for Uber and leasing a car for them might be my best option right now as I won't be able to afford a car, I'm holding on to as much money as I can, still trying to find work. Also, I'd be able to do Uber in Minneapolis so I won't have to stress about when I find a job up there either. I'm still gonna find an actual job but at least I will have something to give me income until I do. 

I've read about the leasing with Uber and its benefits and drawbacks. One benefit is that they don't have a cap on mileage which is not only great for moving all the way up north, but 99% of my family is in Florida and I visit them by car pretty much every year. Plus I'll be visiting friends in Texas. That's great to me, compared to other leasing options. However I've read its a lot more expensive and you have to spend 3 years at least working with Uber. Now that itself is not as much an issue for me either, as I have no problem keeping something that will add additional income for 3 years. I also read when the 3 years is up if you want to keep the car you must pay the remaining balance which again, isn't a big deal to me as I don't wanna lease from them so I can keep a car, I just NEED a car right now. I'm fine with saving up to get another car within those 3 years and settling with the other one when the 3 years are up. 

I've talked to my aunt and mom about this (though I haven't told them I'm planning to move yet, as I'm waiting to get accepted by the school up there) and they're warning me against it, telling me all the likely drawbacks which are valid, but what do y'all think? I think in my situation it'll be a good deal. Honestly besides school I don't do anything but waste time at home, I might as well be out making money especially being unemployed right now. Also I have concerns about moving to another state as I heard you have to reapply and update your car to the other state so any information about that will be helpful. Do you guys think I should do it, given my situation? I honestly think if I don't, I'm not gonna have a car in Minnesota and it'll make my move a lot more difficult. Shoot, when I moved to my current city in Texas I was also alone without a car and had to schlep around on a bike and it was God awful! I don't wanna do that in a totally new city where I don't know anyone, no matter how bike friendly it is.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Uber lease doesn't require you to lease for 3 years, only minimum of 30 days then you can return it. 

Every week, you'll need to drive at least 30 to 40 hours just to pay for the car lease, gas, and insurance. 

Don't plan on saving any extra money driving for Uber because you just can't.

It's better to just get a job at Walmart and request an Uber back and forth to work instead of getting a car lease from Uber.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

autofill said:


> Uber lease doesn't require you to lease for 3 years, only minimum of 30 days then you can return it.
> 
> Every week, you'll need to drive at least 30 to 40 hours just to pay for the car lease, gas, and insurance.
> 
> ...


 Would I not be able to get my own insurance? I was thinking of adding it to the insurance plan that me and my ex already use with his car. How much is the leasing payments? I've talked to drivers who said they make about 160 a day on average. Again, I have a LOT of free time so its not like I won't have the availability to drive. I also live in a booming college town with a lot of students and a lot of bars and there's a lot of Uber use here. I was also thinking that if I lease, I can use that car to also apply for Lyft as I've known drivers who work for both.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

I wouldn't count on Uber for any money. In my market margins are razor thin and paying to lease a car would make this less than minimum wage.... gl. Lots of good resources on here.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes you can lease a from uber cheap and easy, but they test you for 6 months than they deactivate your account. Due to 4.6*


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Cheesyfish said:


> I also live in a booming college town with a lot of students and a lot of bars and there's a lot of Uber use here.


Idk about your college town but in my college town, I stay far far away from those cheap pax as much as possible. They'll waste your time by running you through drive-thru and rarely ever tip.  Most college pax live and play within their area so you'll have lots of short trips earning you next to nothing.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

You better make sure the market you want to drive in provides a livable wage. Where I am I can only average 2 rides a day if I'm lucky, and I have to waste gas to drive back home with no pax. Yesterday I was online for 5.5 hours and only had one ride that made me $7.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You won't make $160 per day, and leasing from Uber is a bad idea. Sounds like you're gonna do it anyway though.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Buy a 2006 used car or newer and clean it really good to get started make sure everything works and it will pass inspection. The uber lease is a trap that will enslave you.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> Would I not be able to get my own insurance? I was thinking of adding it to the insurance plan that me and my ex already use with his car. How much is the leasing payments? I've talked to drivers who said they make about 160 a day on average. Again, I have a LOT of free time so its not like I won't have the availability to drive. I also live in a booming college town with a lot of students and a lot of bars and there's a lot of Uber use here. I was also thinking that if I lease, I can use that car to also apply for Lyft as I've known drivers who work for both.


I have heard that you can't use an Uber leased car for Lyft. If you want to make $160 a day go work for a real taxi or limo service for 12 hours a day.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

UberX price details for Minneapolis
Base Fare: $0.45
Per Minute: $0.15
Per Mile: $1
Cancellation Fee: $5
Service Fees: $1.90
Minimum Fare: $6.40

For short trips less than 3 miles and 15 minutes, you'll make $3.38.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

autofill said:


> UberX price details for Minneapolis
> Base Fare: $0.45
> Per Minute: $0.15
> Per Mile: $1
> ...


If she does 48 short trips she will make $160 a day.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> If she does 48 short trips she will make $160 a day.


It's a guy.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

If I were you, I would start with a rental from Uber or Lyft if it's available where you are, to get a feel for it and to see if it's for you. A rental would probably be an extra $300 per month than a lease but it will give you a good idea on how feasible it is for you. 

After a couple months of doing it that way, if it still seems viable then go for it.

Just a word of caution though, Uber and Lyft are so secretive you just never know what they are going to do. I lived in Orlando when they launched their leasing program but the prices were at $1.20 per mile which was still fairly decent. Not great but decent. Then after 6 months of everyone getting into a lease they dropped the price to $.65 a mile. There's just no certanty in the rideshare biz so you always need to have an exit strategy.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> I wouldn't count on Uber for any money. In my market margins are razor thin and paying to lease a car would make this less than minimum wage.... gl. Lots of good resources on here.


 Hmm, would you recommend trying it out for a month and see how it does for me? I don't wanna have to go down this route, but it just seems in my current situation, it seems inviting. I can live in Minneapolis without a car, especially as I've heard they got great public transit, but it'd be a great inconvenience and limit my mobility.



entrep1776 said:


> I wouldn't count on Uber for any money. In my market margins are razor thin and paying to lease a car would make this less than minimum wage.... gl. Lots of good resources on here.


 Hmm, would you recommend trying it out for a month and see how it does for me? I don't wanna have to go down this route, but it just seems in my current situation, it seems inviting. I can live in Minneapolis without a car, especially as I've heard they got great public transit, but it'd be a great inconvenience and limit my mobility.


Lee239 said:


> If she does 48 short trips she will make $160 a day.


 Lol I'm not saying I'll make 160 a day, just that I've spoken to a rider that does. Anyway I made dirt crap at my old job considering my limited working availability. Even if I was to get my old job back, with the amount of free time I have this semestre I wouldn't be able to work so many hours because they didn't even have day time position for me when I worked there, only night shift. I ain't expecting to make a ton of money but more than I'm making now... zero.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> Lol I'm not saying I'll make 160 a day, just that I've spoken to a rider that does. Anyway I made dirt crap at my old job considering my limited working availability. Even if I was to get my old job back, with the amount of free time I have this semestre I wouldn't be able to work so many hours because they didn't even have day time position for me when I worked there, only night shift. I ain't expecting to make a ton of money but more than I'm making now... zero.


The guy you talked to... he lied to you.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

autofill said:


> UberX price details for Minneapolis
> Base Fare: $0.45
> Per Minute: $0.15
> Per Mile: $1
> ...





Jagent said:


> The guy you talked to... he lied to you.


 She was a retired lady. I don't doubt she has the time to make that much.



Lee239 said:


> If she does 48 short trips she will make $160 a day.


 I probably COULD possibly make close to 48 short trips a day lol. Lets assume each trip averages about 5-7 minutes. That means about 48 short trips would be two hours worth of driving. I think you don't understand how much free time I have. A LOT. I drove to Oklahoma and back (which took 2 hours in total) the other day just cuz. I have NOTHING to do! lol



Mole said:


> Buy a 2006 used car or newer and clean it really good to get started make sure everything works and it will pass inspection. The uber lease is a trap that will enslave you.


 If I had the money to do that I would. Sadly I don't.

What are the actual terms for the lease?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> She was a retired lady. I don't doubt she has the time to make that much.
> 
> I probably COULD possibly make close to 48 short trips a day lol. Lets assume each trip averages about 5-7 minutes. That means about 48 short trips would be two hours worth of driving. I think you don't understand how much free time I have. A LOT. I drove to Oklahoma and back (which took 2 hours in total) the other day just cuz. I have NOTHING to do! lol
> 
> ...


She lied to you. Did she give you a referral code too? .... But that's not what you want to hear. Ok, I'll cooperate. .

Yeah, definitely lease from Uber. It's a great idea. You'll easily make $200 a day. Maybe more. Everyone who leases from Uber is making a killing. What are you waiting on? You're wasting time here, go get your car. Passengers are already waiting for you.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

Jagent said:


> She lied to you. Did she give you a referral code too? .... But that's not what you want to hear. Ok, I'll cooperate. .
> 
> Yeah, definitely lease from Uber. It's a great idea. You'll easily make $200 a day. Maybe more. Everyone who leases from Uber is making a killing. What are you waiting on? You're wasting time here, go get your car. Passengers are already waiting for you.


 Technically, you'll never know if she lied, and neither will I  I don't think it matters lol

Number 1, I'm not expecting to make "a killin'" I was just bringing up an example of someone who does pretty well with Uber. Those people _do_ exist. Even if they're outliers. There's servers in restaurants who regularly turn in 100 bucks a night. They do exist.

No she didn't give me a referal code. Stop making assumptions.

Number 2, I'm already hesitant about leasing from Uber. If it really isn't worth it, for _my_ situation, then I won't do it. However, I would do wonderfully without the dickish remarks and baseless assumptions. "She lied to you" even if she did, it ain't impossible to make as much as she says she does. If you spend 8 hours a day driving around DFW I wouldn't be surprised if you end up making a pretty penny at the end of the night. This is North Texas, there's 7 million people living here and a large customer basis. I don't find it hard to believe at all.

Again I just need money and shit change is better than no change, and I'd like a car but if this ain't a good way to do it, I won't do it, but I want actual advise and specifics.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I was being honest with you. If that makes me dickish, then so be it. I'm in Cincinnati, which is similar to Minneapolis. Uber drivers lie about their earnings all the time. It's very common. It's nothing for a server to make $100 in tips alone. That's what you should do. No one tips on Uber.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I was being honest with you. If that makes me dickish, then so be it. I'm in Cincinnati, which is similar to Minneapolis. Uber drivers lie about their earnings all the time. It's very common. It's nothing for a server to make $100 in tips alone. That's what you should do. No one tips on Uber.
> 
> Good luck to you.


 I mean the lady told my ex that. We both happened to have the same driver on the same day at different times and he told me about what she told him. Again, I don't know why she would even lie about how much she earns a day. None of us were planning on working for Uber at the time so its not like she was trying to convince him. I do feel I'd make less in Minneapolis than here. Remember, I live in DFW. We have more people in just one metro area than Kentucky or Minnesota. I also live in a college town which has a huge customer base. Making that much might not be easy in Minneapolis or Cincinatti but I don't doubt it for North Texas. Its also a really spread out area. I've been to Minneapolis, its smaller in geographic size than my current city and my current city is only 130,000 people. Maybe the fact that Texas is so sprawly means you'll drive longer distances on average and that might lead to more money? Idk.

I watched a video to get more information on it, and they mentioned that you HAVE to get Uber's own insurance and that to me is making it more a deal breaker. Again I'm not sold on getting a lease from them but I'll need more solid facts to convince me not to do it than accusing a sweet old lady of lying!


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Cheesyfish said:


> Technically, you'll never know if she lied, and neither will I  I don't think it matters lol
> 
> Number 1, I'm not expecting to make "a killin'" I was just bringing up an example of someone who does pretty well with Uber. Those people _do_ exist. Even if they're outliers. There's servers in restaurants who regularly turn in 100 bucks a night. They do exist.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Uber/Lyft leases. Always good to give it a try without having to buy a car. If you can give the car back and be done. But I really wouldn't trust Uber. Why? changed rates for drivers after leasing them a vehicle. Uber screwed me and couldn't tell me 6 months in advance what year vehicle i needed. I bought 2005 Prius 4 months later Uber told me I need 2007 or newer. soooo zero trust between uber & uber's "partners".

This is board is best resource for getting any answers. Uber driver support pretty much generates random form emails. Sooooo.

Uberpeople.net most posters are pretty straightforward and to the point with some humor/sarcasm thrown in.

bottom line Uber doesn't pay enough in many markets. accidents crazy pax deactivations. Uber can deactivate you if it feels like it.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> I mean the lady told my ex that. We both happened to have the same driver on the same day at different times and he told me about what she told him. Again, I don't know why she would even lie about how much she earns a day. None of us were planning on working for Uber at the time so its not like she was trying to convince him. I do feel I'd make less in Minneapolis than here. Remember, I live in DFW. We have more people in just one metro area than Kentucky or Minnesota. I also live in a college town which has a huge customer base. Making that much might not be easy in Minneapolis or Cincinatti but I don't doubt it for North Texas. Its also a really spread out area. I've been to Minneapolis, its smaller in geographic size than my current city and my current city is only 130,000 people. Maybe the fact that Texas is so sprawly means you'll drive longer distances on average and that might lead to more money? Idk.
> 
> I watched a video to get more information on it, and they mentioned that you HAVE to get Uber's own insurance and that to me is making it more a deal breaker. Again I'm not sold on getting a lease from them but I'll need more solid facts to convince me not to do it than accusing a sweet old lady of lying!


People usually lie when they are ashamed of the truth. I've no doubt she probably did make $160 on one day, but I promise you, she doesn't make $160 very often. She's also paying for gas and destroying her vehicle. Yeah, Dallas is big, but that just means more drivers. . and the rates are low there. I've been driving for a year. I've been reading this board for a few months. I haul drunks and work morning rush. I'm telling you that leasing from Uber is a terrible idea. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

Jagent said:


> People usually lie when they are ashamed of the truth. I've no doubt she probably did make $160 on one day, but I promise you, she doesn't make $160 very often. Yeah, Dallas is big, but that just means more drivers. . and the rates are low there. I've been driving for a year. I've been reading this board for a few months. I haul drunks and work morning rush. I'm telling you that leasing from Uber is a terrible idea. Take it or leave it.


 Idk people here are pretty honest lol. I've had people just flat out say "I get paid shit" before. Especially coworkers at restaurants. Btw at the restaurants I've worked at, it'd be once in a blue moon for anyone to make close to 100 dollars in tips. Of course that one driver lady _is_ an exception. Almost every driver I've talked to only does it part time. Which is how I plan to do it once I actually get a job. I certainly don't plan to live in Minneapolis and rely on Uber alone. The only driver I actually discusesed leasing with told me "I wouldn't do it because I'd make less money for myself, cuz I have my _own _car but if you don't have one then at least look into it and see if it'll work." I'm not under the impression that this will be easy peasy or anything like that.

I just don't feel I have many options besides either save up literally every penny I can and deal without a car in the Twin Cities, or get a job here before I move and get even more money saved up. The idea of leasing a car with Uber is very inviting but I'm trying to be realistic here. If its just not worth it I won't take the plunge but I wanna know exactly what I'd be paying a week/month. Also keep in mind I'm not planning on paying for the leasing solely on Uber. Again, I plan to hopefully start actually working soon and I can use that to help cover expenses but I needa know what I'd actually be paying to determine if its worth it. I'd be down for spending most of my day chauffering people around, thats not an issue. I'd rather do that than only be in a restaurant or office for the same amount of time, but if the leasing is really not worth it I'll just try to find other options.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cheesyfish said:


> Lol I'm not saying I'll make 160 a day, just that I've spoken to a rider that does. Anyway I made dirt crap at my old job considering my limited working availability. Even if I was to get my old job back, with the amount of free time I have this semestre I wouldn't be able to work so many hours because they didn't even have day time position for me when I worked there, only night shift. I ain't expecting to make a ton of money but more than I'm making now... zero.


If you only have limited availability for work, and will only be able to uber p-t, I don't see how you make your lease and make any money on this idea.

Remember also, if the rate to the passengers is a buck- you only get 6 bits of that. Means you'd need 133 paid miles to gross $100. I used to drive a cab, and that's a lot of miles, as you have to wait around for a call, find the passenger, get back into decent position for the next call. You'd do better to work in retail.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you only have limited availability for work, and will only be able to uber p-t, I don't see how you make your lease and make any money on this idea.
> 
> Remember also, if the rate to the passengers is a buck- you only get 6 bits of that. Means you'd need 133 paid miles to gross $100. I used to drive a cab, and that's a lot of miles, as you have to wait around for a call, find the passenger, get back into decent position for the next call. You'd do better to work in retail.


Hmm, yea that is true. When I actually do get a job I won't have the same availability. I'm starting to lean on the idea of leasing a used car from a dealership instead.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's the link to the info for a lease in Minneapolis

http://www.edenprairienissan.com/uber/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> Lol I'm not saying I'll make 160 a day, just that I've spoken to a rider that does. Anyway I made dirt crap at my old job considering my limited working availability. Even if I was to get my old job back, with the amount of free time I have this semestre I wouldn't be able to work so many hours because they didn't even have day time position for me when I worked there, only night shift. I ain't expecting to make a ton of money but more than I'm making now... zero.


Yeah I spoke to an Uber driver who told me he can make $100 a day for working 12 hours. He knew where to get rides and sat there all day waiting for rides. In reality I can be a prisoner to the app because I have 15 seconds to respond and not make a penny that day if there are no rides.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> Hmm, yea that is true. When I actually do get a job I won't have the same availability. I'm starting to lean on the idea of leasing a used car from a dealership instead.


Leasing a used car is a bad idea because of mileage penalties. You'll do 1000 miles a week easy, part time.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Uber is net profits is only $8 per hour. So there is no way you can afford to paying for the lease. You will take home zero after uber eat your lease , insurance.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Cheesyfish said:


> I probably COULD possibly make close to 48 short trips a day lol. Lets assume each trip averages about 5-7 minutes. That means about 48 short trips would be two hours worth of driving.


Since you are going back to school, I would recommend taking a math class.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

It's not so much a matter if the $160 lady was lying or not as it is there are many people here telling you there experience. Frankly if I hear 1 person saying one thing and 10 saying another...i don't tend to discount the 10 in favor of the 1. Make sense?
She may very well make 160... but 160 a day is not the norm... by any stretch. Also do you know if she drives select and/or xl as well? If so, that will make her earnings higher than you driving x. I make $160 or more, but that is driving select, weekends only, in a busy area with surges. And that number would not be the same every day. Ie...mon-thurs are much less busy than fri-sat.
All markets are VERY different. I know nothing about MN, so can offer no input specific to that area.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheesyfish said:


> I mean the lady told my ex that. We both happened to have the same driver on the same day at different times and he told me about what she told him. Again, I don't know why she would even lie about how much she earns a day. None of us were planning on working for Uber at the time so its not *like she was trying to convince him*.


Maybe she was, if you say you might be interested she can send you here referral and she makes $150 or more if you start driving, it's like an Uber pyramid scheme,


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Can you make the money? Yes. Its out there if you hustle. And I DO MEAN hustle.
Is it worth-while to do an Uber/Lyft lease? HECK NO! Run while you can. They're overpriced. You would spend a crap-ton less money just financing a car to own. Like, hundreds less every month. My Sonata through Uber was $630 a month. My new Pathfinder that I'm financing to own is only $365 a month.
Plus, I've heard a bunch of stories of dealerships hanging one of these leases. Or glitches in the system causing repossession that hits your credit so hard your head will spin backwards.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you have good credit and have not maxed out your payments ask for a cash advance and buy a 2008 used car in decent shape. In most places you can drive a 15 year old uberX car.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

autofill said:


> Idk about your college town but in my college town, I stay far far away from those cheap pax as much as possible. They'll waste your time by running you through drive-thru and rarely ever tip. Most college pax live and play within their area so you'll have lots of short trips earning you next to nothing.


If they want to go through the ****ing drive-thru i make them give me $5 Up front. I tell them straight up, its $.09 a minute while i'm sitting with you in the drive-thru


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The only guarantee Uber can give you is that if you are logged on 24/7 in the driver app you are guaranteed to make zero dollars and not a penny more.


----------



## Cheesyfish (Apr 6, 2017)

jp300h said:


> It's not so much a matter if the $160 lady was lying or not as it is there are many people here telling you there experience. Frankly if I hear 1 person saying one thing and 10 saying another...i don't tend to discount the 10 in favor of the 1. Make sense?
> She may very well make 160... but 160 a day is not the norm... by any stretch. Also do you know if she drives select and/or xl as well? If so, that will make her earnings higher than you driving x. I make $160 or more, but that is driving select, weekends only, in a busy area with surges. And that number would not be the same every day. Ie...mon-thurs are much less busy than fri-sat.
> All markets are VERY different. I know nothing about MN, so can offer no input specific to that area.


 Actually, a little correction on what the lady said. She said: "At most I can make about 170 a day, at worst, about 80."



Lee239 said:


> Maybe she was, if you say you might be interested she can send you here referral and she makes $150 or more if you start driving, it's like an Uber pyramid scheme,


 I doubt it. He's not even able to work for Uber. His car is too old plus he's a manager at his job, has no time to Uber. Only reason he even got a ride that day was because the car was in the shop. I'm pretty sure the lady was just chatting casually. Me and her chatted and how much she makes didn't even come up.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I know one thing for sure is that regardless of how many advice you get from here, you'll disregard them all and do the uber lease. It's very hard to dissuade an eager enthusiastic new driver not to drive for Uber since most everyone on this forum might still be driving. So why don't you go ahead with the Uber lease for 30 days and if it doesn't work out, return it. Just make sure you got enough money to pay the $140-$180 weekly lease payment to Uber and you are all set. Let us know how you did a month from now.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you want to lease from a dealer make sure the leasing company allows you to use the leased vehicle for commercial purposes.

Check with you current insurance company to add a "Rideshare" rider to your policy. Mine is about $40.00 per month. You should have this regardless whether you own or lease.

Get a 2 channel dash cam installed in your vehicle, so any disputes aren't just "he said, she said".

You will want to limit your liability as much as possible. GL with whatever you decide.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

No, you shouldn't.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Driving for Uber, and more specifically doing it with an Xchange leased car is great - if you have nothing left to lose. If this where you are, then yeah.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you want pax thinking it's their car and their rules and they are doing you a favor go ahead and lease.



UbingInLA said:


> Driving for Uber, and more specifically doing it with an Xchange leased car is great - if you have nothing left to lose. If this where you are, then yeah.


Exactly if you are suicidal lease a car from Uber.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

When the student is off school for summer, your uber income will drop down to 50 percent. Lease is not a smart idea because at the end the car belong to them and they are the winner. Why would you paying $200 on weekly included insurance? If you on vacation for 2 weeks you thinK uber will cover for you.?


----------



## Dakota1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cheesyfish said:


> Hi y'all I just created this account because I want some advice. I applied to work for Uber yesterday, as I heard they have a leasing program for those who don't have a car of their own and I figured, "hey, this can work for me!"
> 
> Now a little information; I been unemployed since December and trying to find work again. I just got out of a break up and am planning to start a new leaf and move to Minneapolis (I moved to Texas for this relationship, why stay if I never wanted to come here on other terms anyway and its over) this summer and finish my education up there.
> 
> ...


Some markets are better than others..but cost of living can be differnt also..ive been leasing for 2yrs in the Bay Area...easily make car payment in 5-6hours...works for me


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If your homeless and also need a car to sleep in... I would consider it...

Some markets you can cover your weekly lease in like they said 5-6 hours...

Orlando for instance it's closer to 20 (including 2 days of gasoline)

I would do more research into the market you are planning on working.

Depending on the market the number of trips you get per hour vary from 1/2 a trip per hour to 3 trips per hour (this is a 600% difference), and the per mile rates vary from $.60 per mile to $1.65 per mile. This is over 250% difference.

In the top markets your clearing $1300+ a week, in the bottom markets, maybe $500 a week for 50+ hours


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

$1300
-$210 car lease
-$150 gas
-$40 toll
-$100 income tax
-$10 data Internet
-$10 car wash
60 hours of drive = $8 per hour with no Benefit

I am begging you all please if some day you have children please teach them good math,focus on math for your children at priority.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

OP,

I know you have good intentions and the idea of a getting a car for yourself sounds like a workable idea, but please listen to what everyone is telling you here. 

Here's the deal: Rideshare can produce some halfway decent money as a side-gig, but it is a terrible full-time job. Absolutely terrible.

In a few select markets, i.e. Boston, San Fran, New York, etc, you can carve out a living by working your butt off, smartly. But in markets where they pay peanuts, you will have to bust your butt just to make the lease payment, insurance, gas, taxes, etc, and have a few dollars left over at the end of the month. 

The absolute best way to make money at Rideshare is to own a quality good-condition car that is worth $4,000-$5,000. 

And FYI, you will not even come close to consistently clearing $160 a day after expenses are accounted for. Not even remotely close. 

You can make it work, just be prepared to grind out the hours, potentially as high as 70 hours a week. 

Best of luck.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> The only guarantee Uber can give you is that if you are logged on 24/7 in the driver app you are guaranteed to make zero dollars and not a penny more.


Lee....seriously man just walk away or something.

Yes you had a bad day..... your in a sh1t market..... you were logged in for 5.5 hours and only got one ride for 7 bucks

you post it in EVERY THREAD

We GET IT

i truly am sorry that it is obviously not working for you.... that is unfortunate.

Not everyone has that situation i haven't had a full night yet 6-1:30am that i haven't made at least 140 bucks on a friday or saturday. I work one weekday shift for maybe 4 hours or so and make 60 bucks

Not every market is yours.....if i had your situation i would simply delete the app and try something else


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Totally agree. Lee, you keep posting that you only made $7 in 5.5 hours, but that is absolutely not the norm either. If your market is that bad, then as suggested above, delete the app and move on to something a lot better.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I can't... I just can't...

This whole thread is a joke, right?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

No.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

It sounds like you posted the question but are not willing to listen to the responses. Do you know what your city charges per mile and per minute? Here in Houston it is only .87/mile and .11/minute so making any money is not easy to do and if you have to pay a lease (very high cost) the chances of putting any money in the bank is low. You should be able to pay your existing bills but extra money will be hard to come by.
In the town of Foley, AL the drivers get 1.15/mile and .25/minute (something close to that) but it's a small town so the trips are all very short and far between so still can't make much money. I suspect none if they had to also pay a lease. My personal opinion would be to find as cheap a car as you can find that falls within the Uber guidelines (4 door, 2007 or newer, etc.) and buy it even if you have to use one of those buy here pay here places to finance the low cost this should involve.
Houston has 6.5 million people and we are not making a killing so if anyone told you that they are lying to you. A few years back Uber paid much better and folks were making a pretty good living. Due to Uber continuing cuts those days are likely gone forever. You should easily be able to pull in $100 night BEFORE expenses. About 20% of your total income will be gone just in fuel. So if you drive 5 days a week and net $400 that $300/week lease with Uber is going to leave you $100 to pay the rest of your bills. In other words you will have worked 40+ hours for $100 or $2.50/hour.
I have been driving for Uber to help keep my head above water and I can do that using my existing car and keep that car until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I have heard that you can't use an Uber leased car for Lyft. If you want to make $160 a day go work for a real taxi or limo service for 12 hours a day.


Jesus why would you work for that little? I did a 10 hour shift this past Friday and made 400 gross, take out the car costs and I made about 350 gross. Why would anyone work a driving job for minimum wage, it's too stressful to do that.

My market is 1.24 a mile and 20 cents a min with frequent surges.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> Jesus why would you work for that little? I did a 10 hour shift this past Friday and made 400 gross, take out the car costs and I made about 350 gross. Why would anyone work a driving job for minimum wage, it's too stressful to do that.
> 
> My market is 1.24 a mile and 20 cents a min with frequent surges.


You are in a specific market with a lot of commuters without cars, In many other small cities where almost everyone has a car a driver is lucky to do a few rides a day and gross $100 a week. The trade off is apartments rent for double or triple more in your area than they do in mine. Plus you have to live with a lot of Massholes. I bought a small house last year and I bet my mortgage payment is less than you spend on gas in 2 weeks.

I can't imagine that Ubers offers leases everywhere, because in many areas you can't earn enough to take a taxi to the airport per week.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Plus you have to live with a lot of Massholes.


Ahh come on, we're nice


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Please teach your children good at math? Boston uber charge $1.30 per mile but the cost rent is $1600 2 bedroom apartment,
In Houston uber charge 75 cent per mile but the cost if 2 bedroom apartment is $900

Boston you have to paying $500 monthly on heat gas

Please go back to school and study math, teach your children good at math.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Please teach your children good at math? Boston uber charge $1.30 per mile but the cost rent is $1600 2 bedroom apartment,
> In Houston uber charge 75 cent per mile but the cost if 2 bedroom apartment is $900
> 
> Boston you have to paying $500 monthly on heat gas
> ...


Yah Houston is a good market. I wasn't saying that it wasn't. The cost of living in Boston is high and the Uber rates reflect that. And btw you can get a cheap apartment in the Boston area if you aren't picky and are willing to have roomies. I'm moving into a 3 bedroom for 500 a bedroom.

Car costs are basically the same (except for the suspension repairs ), groceries aren't noticeably different.

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/compare_cities.jsp?country1=United+States&city1=Houston,+TX&country2=United+States&city2=Boston,+MA

According to this the cost of living in Boston is 22% more expensive then the cost of living in Houston. I wouldn't be surprised if Boston drivers make 22% more than Houston drivers though i'm sure that some Houston area drivers do well.

And working Uber in a rural area makes no sense. It's only in urban locales where driving for Uber is worth it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> Yah Houston is a good market. I wasn't saying that it wasn't. The cost of living in Boston is high and the Uber rates reflect that. And btw you can get a cheap apartment in the Boston area if you aren't picky and are willing to have roomies. I'm moving into a 3 bedroom for 500 a bedroom.
> 
> Car costs are basically the same (except for the suspension repairs ), groceries aren't noticeably different.
> 
> ...


22% more overall, but housing which is everyone's highest expense is double in Boston than it is in Houston.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> 22% more overall, but housing which is everyone's highest expense is double in Boston than it is in Houston.


True, it sucks


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> True, it sucks


and your rent share of the 3 roommates is more than my mortgage.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> Yah Houston is a good market. I wasn't saying that it wasn't. The cost of living in Boston is high and the Uber rates reflect that. And btw you can get a cheap apartment in the Boston area if you aren't picky and are willing to have roomies. I'm moving into a 3 bedroom for 500 a bedroom.
> 
> Car costs are basically the same (except for the suspension repairs ), groceries aren't noticeably different.
> 
> ...


I
Who laugh at whom?
The Californian is warm year round and get paid salary is better than in Boston ? Boston is cold and snow, government have to pride bury free shelter and housing so residents can stay. 
Boston with out college school ,the city would be a ghost town.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I
> Who laugh at whom?
> The Californian is warm year round and get paid salary is better than in Boston ? Boston is cold and snow, government have to pride bury free shelter and housing so residents can stay.
> Boston with out college school ,the city would be a ghost town.


Are you talking about San Fran? The private housing there is much more unaffordable compared to Boston. Plus I like the snow/seasons, and very few people acutally live in gvmt funded housing. Plus Boston is cleaner and safer than the Bay area.


----------

